# Story I've been searching for...



## Brit (Oct 20, 2006)

It came a bit of time ago. I'm not sure whether it was int he normal stories section or the authorless one...I just found it and liked it. If anyone recognises the description, please post it here.

The story was basically about a woman who had volunteered to be tested for a new machine that would transfer food instantly from the person who ate it (the male Professor testing the machine) to another person, the volunteer. It was told from the basic viewpoint of the professor. I remember two major events: There is a part where the Professor doesn't realise he's left the machine on until the volunteer calls him; and a part where he keeps eatign a pizza despite her protests.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to read and/or help.


----------



## doctorx (Oct 20, 2006)

I believe this is the story you are looking for:
Transfat by Doc


----------



## Brit (Oct 25, 2006)

DOCTOR X gave me he link? Wow! I love your work, Doc!

Oh, and thanks. It's a neat little story, huh?


----------



## doctorx (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank you very much. 

Yes, it is a lovely story. I have read it many times myself.


----------

